# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Yλικά για παιχνίδια!

## panagiota

γειά σας παιδιά, βλέποντας τις δημιουργίες πολλών από εδώ σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω και εγώ μερικά παιχνιδάκια στο budie μου!
έχω όμως μερικές απορίες,αρχικά ξέρει κανείς πως ονομάζεται αυτός ο σπάγκος?


επιπλέον είδα ότι πολλοί χρησιμοποιείται τουβλάκια για τη κατασκευή παιχνιδιών, αυτά από που μπορεί να τα προμηθευτεί κάποιος?
και τέλος κουδουνάκια και αλυσίδες ή κρίκους που τα βρίσκεται? σόρρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## moutro

Λινό σπάγκο τον ζητάω εγώ αυτόν, αλλά και ο κλασσικος άσπρος μια χαρά είναι.

Όλα τα υλικά που προαναφερεις, καθώς και πολλά πολλά άλλα θα βρεις στα Τζα...ο
 (δεν μπορώ να πω το όνομα αλλά πιστεύω κατάλαβες)

----------


## panagiota

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  :Big Grin:

----------

